# Tennessee pride / pepperjack/bacon ABTS for work!



## michael cycyk (Apr 12, 2012)

I just wanted to post these because they turned out to be the best ive tasted to date ! I love spicy Tennessee pride sausage and I love Bacon and I happen to love Pepperjack cheese. 

these together have created the best taste that a human being can imagine in their mouth. here is how i created this monster.....

slice jalapenos in half take seeds out 

take sausage and put into pepper halves 

add pepperjack cheese over sausage (shredded)

wrap with bacon and toothpick.

smoke at 300 for 2 hours (hickory) 

wallla wallla bang bang ! you got the prize !!!!


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 12, 2012)

Those look really great! Are there going to be any left for tomorrow!


----------



## michael cycyk (Apr 12, 2012)

I literally had to force myself to foil them and put away i ate 8 ! dam im weak but hell they are good!


----------



## bama bbq (Apr 12, 2012)

Looks great!  I had a bumper crop of Jalepenos last year.  This is definitely on the agenda.


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm glad you went ahead and cooked them because it's gonna take awhile to cook what I got plus all that sausage. Gonna be lots of snacks all day long!

Everybody stay tuned for the Fort Stewart ThrowDown!


----------



## michael cycyk (Apr 12, 2012)

Bama BBQ said:


> Looks great!  I had a bumper crop of Jalepenos last year.  This is definitely on the agenda.




Hope to see yours soon! i have some planted and hope they do well! my first time trying them any tips?


----------

